# NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (4) Washington Wizards



## Porn Player

(4) Toronto Raptors vs. (5) Washington Wizards

*Game 1 - Sat. April 18, Washington 93 at Toronto 86 *
*Game 2 - Tue. April 21, Washington 117 at Toronto 106*
*Game 3 - Fri. April 24, Toronto 99 at Washington 106*
*Game 4 - Sun. April 26, Toronto 99 at Washington 125*


----------



## AllRim

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

So pumped. This season was just long and boring


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

I love this. 



> Masai on Pierce: "I honestly don't have enough money to respond (to Pierce). But everyone knows exactly how I would respond to it."


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

I love it when the Raptors fan have a reason to come together. Tomorrow morning is going to be super intense.


----------



## scdn

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

We should be able to beat them and in less than 7. I say in 5 or 6.


----------



## -James-

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Last year my gut told me Nets would win in 6, this year I have Raptors in 5. If there is a matchup for us to watch, I think it will be crucial for Amir/Jonas to contain Nene who seems to show up in big games.


----------



## Basel

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Going to be an intense series. I'm glad Pierce said what he said. Makes it much more fun.


----------



## ATLien

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Why the fuck do we have two Raps/Wiz game threads. Trying to separate from yourselves from this site's big Wizards fanbase? So dumb.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*



ATLien said:


> Why the fuck do we have two Raps/Wiz game threads. Trying to separate from yourselves from this site's big Wizards fanbase? So dumb.


You're in the Raptors forum now son, welcome to the North, winters coming for ATL.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

This is gonna be hot !!! 
I think the Raps are just deeper than the Wiz. And the "want it more" chip on the shoulder award easily goes to TO.

Raps in SIX....


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

I'm all set. Jersey is on and the fridge is full of beer. 

My stream better hold out.


----------



## R-Star

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Wonder if I should put on my Mo Pete jersey....


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*



R-Star said:


> Wonder if I should put on my Mo Pete jersey....


You know the right answer.

I'm in my Vince jersey, it'd be like we're getting the old team together.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Man, we really do have the best fans. The place looks incredible. I need to be a part of this one day.


----------



## TheAnswer

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Man, Raps fans are crazy.

And last years Timber playoffs promo is better than this shit.


----------



## 29380

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589466415431872512


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Masai is straight gangster.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

ALL DAY!

Fucking AMPED.


----------



## 29380

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589466591043198976


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Hansbrough with the start. I thought we'd see Amir back. Does anybody have an update on his injury status?


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Valanciunas with the early board. Ross with the confident dagger. Hansbrough with great rim protection and now has some free throws for his hard work. 

Great start. The atmosphere is fucking electric.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Terrence Ross has come to play. He just put a big foul on Beal and he really looks ready for this battle. We need that.

DeRozan drawing the foul. Beautiful.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

My TSN feed is sketchy. Is this happening for anybody else?

EDIT - They just acknowledged it is them. Hopefully they fix it, I'm freaking out.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Gortat 2 fouls and benched. Gooden is in.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Game is really intense so far, as expected. It's forcing both sides to struggle offensively, but I think we're taking better shots than they are, we're just missing them.


----------



## Marcus13

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Masai has to be the coolest GM in the league.

And I know Im stating the obvious - but these Raptors have an awesome fan base. Love it.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Shots are starting to fall. Val, Lowry and then a nice one dribble move from Ross to create space.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Good ball movement. Once our nerves settle, we could run away with this. We really have the Wizards wound up on defense.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Lowry just hit a Wall. Ha.


----------



## R-Star

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

I don't think Paul Pierce has ever got this much attention from a crowd even when he was in his prime. 

Good start to the game. And you know R-Star loves it when Hands-Bro gets the start.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*



R-Star said:


> Good start to the game. And you know R-Star loves it when Hands-Bro gets the start.


He's playing well too. He's one of the few that doesn't look nervous.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Crazy possession. Washington dominated the glass and we got the two points.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

2Pat is easily our best player so far. 

Lowry, Lou Williams and DeRozan need to start scoring buckets.


----------



## R-Star

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

I hate Drew Gooden.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Can Lowry or fucking DeRozan score a bucket. Jesus. 

We're now down by 5.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

DeRozan finally with the nice move. 

Nene responds. 

Lowry offensive rebound and the quick put back.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Down by 8. Getting carved up and we're horrible offensively.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Here we go DeRozan. Here we go.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Finally a nice offensive play. We need to keep attacking the rim, the Wizards don't protect it all that well.


----------



## Kidd

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

This game would be over if Beal could hit a jumpshot.


----------



## Kidd

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Pierce loves playing the Raptors.


----------



## R-Star

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Toronto needs more 3's and mid range shots. It's worked out amazing for them so far......


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Offensive foul? You fucking blind lying bastards.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

We've been abused on the glass. 

We fought so hard to get back into the game and force OT, then we revert back to the exact type of play that killed us in the 2nd and 3rd. 

What's really worrying is how similar this performance is to the team we saw get bounced by BKN last year.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

I missed the whole game except for the tying three from Vasquez and then that ugly overtime .... Man that hurt. To tie it up like that then to just belly up in overtime?!?!? Really??


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

james jhonson should have played and gaured pierce and jonas should have started ot


----------



## seifer0406

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

I hate our offense so much. It's so inefficient compare to the elite teams of the league. A lot of useless dribbling at the top of the 3point arc that eventually leads to a tough shot by one of our perimeter guys.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*



Junkyard Dog13 said:


> james jhonson should have played and gaured pierce and jonas should have started ot


Completely agree. 

We're getting smacked on the glass and Casey removes our best rebounder for huge chunks and didn't even start him in OT. 

James Johnson should have seen minutes. 

Casey is obsessed with Patterson it seems.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*



seifer0406 said:


> I hate our offense so much. It's so inefficient compare to the elite teams of the league. A lot of useless dribbling at the top of the 3point arc that eventually leads to a tough shot by one of our perimeter guys.


Did anyone else feel like we were watching a repeat of last years series against BKN?


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (0) Washington Wizards*



Porn Player said:


> Did anyone else feel like we were watching a repeat of last years series against BKN?


I think Casey has to go. At the very least he's limiting JV's development. The next coach that comes in needs to play JV over 30 min a night and put some emphasis in getting him touches. Right now it seems like if JV misses a few early then he won't touch the ball the rest of the game.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (0) Washington Wizards*



seifer0406 said:


> I think Casey has to go. At the very least he's limiting JV's development. The next coach that comes in needs to play JV over 30 min a night and put some emphasis in getting him touches. Right now it seems like if JV misses a few early then he won't touch the ball the rest of the game.


Jonas was actually playing well, I have no idea why he was dragged from the game. It's inexplicable. Casey is not a head coach, he's a defensive coach that should play second fiddle. 

I also have no clue why we let go of James Johnson, he could have been a really useful player in this series. 

The similarities of this performance with last years are stark;

1) DeRozan and Ross shooting woes 
2) We lose by 7. Final score was 94-87 against BKN last year
3) Same start time
4) We were down 4 at the half. 
5) Despite Pierce doing what he wants, Casey doesn't body him with a defender (Fields got the DNP last year, JJ this year).


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Following the game... 



Kyle Lowry said:


> Lowry: "I'm very mad and very upset but I've got to deal with it... At the end of the day, a bad game is one bad game. Got another one Tues"
> 
> Kyle Lowry: "Honestly, our tempo has to be different."
> 
> Blamed himself: "I should have been pushing more and pushing the pace."
> 
> Lowry on Beal's wave goodbye: "I would've done the same thing. When you get 1 of the best players off the court you should be happy about it"





Greivis Vasquez said:


> Vasquez-“I hate that one o’clock game for us. That’s what it is. I don’t want to do it anymore. Hopefully we don’t do it anymore.”
> 
> “I’m not going to be shocked if Kyle has an unbelievable game on Tuesday.”
> 
> Is Lowry playing hurt? Greivis: "Who gives a s---. We still have to play"


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Lofty words from all sides .... Let's see what happens tomorrow night. We were debating about which Raptor team would show up for these playoffs ... and now we know.

Hope to hell the other Raptor team steps up.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

We're just not ready for this .... In the third and I'm not seeing enough of our boys and way too much of the Wiz. Those guys are exposing us in so many areas its almost a laugher. We're down 15 ...and it's no contest. 

Casey is done after this year I think. Or maybe partway through next season at the latest. For a coach with a defensive reputation something is seriously wrong. They must have tuned this guy out ages ago.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

Some fight in the fourth, but reality is the Wiz just took their foot of the gas knowing the game was sealed and they could stop us and make runs of their own if needed.

Worse thing is the Wiz will advance and then get totally smoked themselves in the second round like punks who shouldn't be there ... just like Brooklyn last year.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*



ozzzymandius said:


> Some fight in the fourth, but reality is the Wiz just took their foot of the gas knowing the game was sealed and they could stop us and make runs of their own if needed.
> 
> Worse thing is the Wiz will advance and then get totally smoked themselves in the second round like punks who shouldn't be there ... just like Brooklyn last year.



Why shouldn't the Wizards be there?


----------



## AllRim

*Re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

By the looks of the 2nd half of the season, and the 1st 2 games the Raps shouldn't even be in the 1st round.

The way the Wiz are playing, I actually think they can put up a good fight against the Hawks


----------



## ozzzymandius

*Re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

I just think the Hawks are a much deeper team (Horford, Teague, Korver, Carroll).. etc) better on offence, defense and overall execution. Great record against eastern and western teams this year (despite losing to Raps twice I think) and in my view the Hawks have the IT factor! And by don't belong I mean the winning should be easy for the Hawks to the point where it looks lopsided where one of the team's doesn't look like they belong ..... Kinda like the Raps for the last two games.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

the Wizards would have the best player in that prospective series which is always an advantage


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

We're getting fucking annihilated on the PnR. Jonas and Amir are so slow to rotate. 

Hansbrough is our best PnR defender, but he doesn't have the same touch on the offensive end. 

Perhaps we could try going big; Lowry, DeMar, James Johnson, Hansbrough and Valanciunas. 

Anything is worth trying right now.


----------



## AllRim

*Re: NBA Playoffs, 1st Round: (0) Toronto Raptors vs. (1) Washington Wizards*

What I dont get though, in both games we started Tyler H and started very strong. Then Casey goes to Amir and cuts Tylers minutes and we get slaughtered. I think Hans should be getting more minutes, his offense and touch around the rim has been way better lately


----------



## Porn Player

Our coach is a bonafide fucking retard, that's why.


----------



## Porn Player

I've just read that no team has swept a first round series without homecourt advantage in NBA playoff history. In fact, this is only the 5th time in NBA history that the road team started off 2-0 in the first round, 1 of the previous 4 occurrences was done by Washington last year against Chicago. 

On the plus, road teams in the past who had a 2-0 series lead have a collective record of 0-4 for Game 3. 

I say on the plus, because it's always nice for the Raptors to be associated with breaking new ground.


----------



## Porn Player

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591366931921428480


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

Casey needs to go his rotations suck as do his match ups, after game 3 these is who who stays and who goes

stays
DD
Lowry
JV
Lou
Patterson

tradable
Vasquez
Ross

let go via fa
Hayes
Amir
Fields

replacements
PG/SG Joseph
PF West/Milisap
C Mcgee
PF Love


----------



## seifer0406

I'm a glass half full kind of guy. It's actually better that we flame out this way. If it's a tight series it'll give Masai the impression that we don't need big changes. With how this season has gone and how it ended we can be sure that major changes are coming this off season.


----------



## Porn Player

seifer0406 said:


> I'm a glass half full kind of guy. It's actually better that we flame out this way. If it's a tight series it'll give Masai the impression that we don't need big changes. With how this season has gone and how it ended we can be sure that major changes are coming this off season.


This. 

Masai has had his hand forced with a terrible showing in the postseason. Every cloud.


----------



## R-Star

Your team has depressed me.


----------



## Dissonance

Wow, 3-0?

Sad Raps fans.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

eithier Masai, fires Casey or Casey fires the assistant, and Mas lets Tyler Hayes Fields go, keeps Amir asa back up PF, Patt more of a back up SF, trades JJ or is the 11th man, its time we get a bonafide PF, throw the cash at Love, bring in playoff vets i.e Wade, Splitter, Milisap, trade 3 1st and ross for KD sign corey Joseph trade Vasq with JJ for a vet back up lanky C


----------



## ozzzymandius

Just back from vacation ..... Utterly ridiculous result and end to the season. 
Only good thing is Ujiri now HAS to do something about everyone and lots of spots up for grabs!!


----------



## c_dog

i am known as a pessimist around here but that was depressing even for me..

and vasquez says we need someone who plays with an edge. i think james johnson is one, his edge just rubs casey the wrong way. it was frustrating that JJ was never really given a chance in this series.


----------

